# Nooo! Ebay grr



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone from Yorkshire (Rotherham) fancy rescuing this poor bunny?
6ft Rabbit Hutch on eBay (end time 13-Apr-11 19:13:22 BST)

What can I do? Do I contact the seller?


----------



## MrsG7 (Mar 29, 2011)

Think its bunnies she has 4 different hutches listed all offering rabbits free


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh god, poor bunnies, iv lost 2 rabbits this past week so i have space and im near enough, but i dont drive


----------



## MrsG7 (Mar 29, 2011)

so sad, bet the buns never come out those hutches and as one is preg they obviously not neutered, will to bet they're not innoculated either. I'd have them but we're 200 miles away


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

I wish I could help but I'm at the other end of the country - I couldn't take 4 rabbits but I could help with transport. I didn't see the other hutches she had on sale. Horrible


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Sent her a nice email advising her to try RR, have told her to change her listings before shes reported as it breaks ebay rules and that the 4ft hutches are really too small for buns.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

This is discusting, it really annoys me, how can people do that, i just dont understand. 

I got 2 male g-pigs off ebay with a hutch n everything, i got them because i didnt want someone else who just saw them as something u can buy then throw away when your boerd of them. 

Report to ebay its against ebay rules your not meant to sell "live stock" on there grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Not even seen ad but I just recently got two buns off ebay poor things...I now have 2+ 5 lol. I wish I drove. But is another 2 hours on train from me


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

only one of the hutches says of the hutches says it has a rabbit with it, i suspect they are probably a byb


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

What I don't get is the pregnancy...her or the rabbit. Talks of a rabbit...but then says


> For sale due to being pregnant, and unfortunatley not having the time to pay the *rabbits* the attention they deserve


???


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Emailed her....3 rabbits. xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> What I don't get is the pregnancy...her or the rabbit. Talks of a rabbit...but then says
> 
> ???


think its her hun


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Emailed her....3 rabbits. xx


grrr when will people learn


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> grrr when will people learn


Am tempted to go up...I may be silly...but you're practically on the way back home anyways


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

haha do it!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> haha do it!!!!! :lol: :lol:


Lol well unsurprisingly they gone silent on me. Only asked the genders and neuter situation!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Lol well unsurprisingly they gone silent on me. Only asked the genders and neuter situation!


surprise surprise


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

She sent me a really rude email back telling me to shove my advice and get a life basically!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> She sent me a really rude email back telling me to shove my advice and get a life basically!


What a b*tch!  She even advertises the 4ft hutch as being suitable for a giant rabbit!!  Gonna email her too.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Have sent her an email outlining the same issues as Crofty. For the good it will do


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Got a similar reply to Crofty.  Had to reply to her though and told her she'd confirmed my suspicions that she really doesn't care for her rabbits and it's all bo**locks that she wants to re-home them as they don't get 'the respect they deserve'. Told her that I indeed 'have a life' as i have 2 happy healthy rabbits, unlke her. I told her that I hope she treats her baby better than she treats her rabbits.

:mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if we all attack her she isnt likely to hand the bunnies over to some one who genuinely wants to help her as she will feel everyone is part of the same boat, if we really want to help i think the best thing we can do is focus on getting the rabbits out of there and lay off her till we do so, flooding her inbox with emails telling her what shes doing wrong isnt likely to make her change her mind about anything, just dig her heals in more


----------



## Loxxy (Apr 5, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> if we all attack her she isnt likely to hand the bunnies over to some one who genuinely wants to help her as she will feel everyone is part of the same boat, if we really want to help i think the best thing we can do is focus on getting the rabbits out of there and lay off her till we do so, flooding her inbox with emails telling her what shes doing wrong isnt likely to make her change her mind about anything, just dig her heals in more


You're probably right. I half wondered this too. If she gets too much grief, she'll remove the listing, and then who knows what will happen to the rabbits. At least with you ppl on the case, they might stand a chance of getting out there, and ending up somewhere much better than they are at the moment. I have no idea how ppl can just give up their pets!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry guys, if I've ruined things.  Just couldn't stand by and do nothing. Hope it has a happy resolution.


----------



## MrsG7 (Mar 29, 2011)

Has anyone here taken the buns? because they are no longer included in the description


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no they havent been taken, the seller probably listened to crofties advise about removing them from the description at least.

niki did she ever get back to you?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> no they havent been taken, the seller probably listened to crofties advise about removing them from the description at least.
> 
> niki did she ever get back to you?


No  Will try again tonight. xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK well we seem to be back on...she is replying to me. But I am being interrogated about my ability to look after rabbits!!! Haha. xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hahaha, do we know what they are yet? bucks or does?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> hahaha, do we know what they are yet? bucks or does?


As most of you may know...I am NOT one for giving the benefit of the doubt to people like this. However I do find myself feeling sorry for her. She has ended up with 6 rabbits after one sister siring a litter lol. She is at uni and working and has a 4 yo and is pregnant. She is keeping three. But is rehoming 2 does and a buck. At least she is asking about the home.

Are you still able to take them on Lil-Miss?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes i can take them on, ill have to find some where to pop the buck till i hes snipped (i have some unspayed does in my groups who i cant/wont spay for medical reasons) but its do able


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> yes i can take them on, ill have to find some where to pop the buck till i hes snipped (i have some unspayed does in my groups who i cant/wont spay for medical reasons) but its do able


 OK. I mean I could house the buck but can't afford to get him done if I am going to keep all my current babies lol! xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> OK. I mean I could house the buck but can't afford to get him done if I am going to keep all my current babies lol! xx


:lol: ill sort something out, i always do, some how :lol:
atleast we can get them out of there, and some where they will be appriciated and have the space to be real bunnies.

do you know what breeds they are at all?

what are we like


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> :lol: ill sort something out, i always do, some how :lol:
> atleast we can get them out of there, and some where they will be appriciated and have the space to be real bunnies.
> 
> do you know what breeds they are at all?
> ...


Haha yeah I know!

No idea on breeds...think she has gone o bed...will ask tomorrow. Judging by those huutches not very big


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Haha yeah I know!
> 
> No idea on breeds...think she has gone o bed...will ask tomorrow. Judging by those huutches not very big


bed  how very dare she :lol:

yeah even the 6ft isnt a true 6ft as half of the bed box is storage =/


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> bed  how very dare she :lol:
> 
> yeah even the 6ft isnt a true 6ft as half of the bed box is storage =/


 i know! Yay got mobile number now. Whats best day for u? xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I didnt attack her my email was very friendly, shes not a nice person can tell you that! Just warned her that some people look for free bunnies for snake food so and pointed her in direction of RR. Hope you can get these buns out x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> i know! Yay got mobile number now. Whats best day for u? xx


im pretty open at the moment lol, what days can you do hun?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

crofty said:


> I didnt attack her my email was very friendly, shes not a nice person can tell you that! Just warned her that some people look for free bunnies for snake food so and pointed her in direction of RR. Hope you can get these buns out x


i never said you did, but the more people saying the same thing over and over to her isnt really going to help :lol:
hopefully the bunnies will be out of there soon any way


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Niki, if you need any help with transport then let me know via pm (ill get it to my phone then) and ill try organise something. I work up the road from Rotherham so could help out if needed xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Niki, if you need any help with transport then let me know via pm (ill get it to my phone then) and ill try organise something. I work up the road from Rotherham so could help out if needed xx


Actually might be enlisting your help with a little hamster matter  But at the moment it is OK...am getting train and then a short taxi ride to hers...and back. I think...so yes will keep you in mind...will make a day out of it for little un!



Lil Miss said:


> im pretty open at the moment lol, what days can you do hun?


I am free anyday during the week (easter hols  )...she is too every day after 3:30ish except tuesday. Maybe Monday?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh yeah here are some pics. Apparently one is a nethie and two are "normal sized rabbits".

Tasha...










Poppy...










Fudge










They are gorgeous though!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

they are beautiful, mondays fine by me

poppy reminds me of a lighter version of my bridge bunny Chocolate bless


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> poppy reminds me of a lighter version of my bridge bunny Chocolate bless


I thought that when I saw the pic


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

hope you get this sorted guys - 4ft for a giant? er no! my buster is a xgiant so not even big as his dad was - he has a full 15 ft x15ft garden that he has free fun of all day every day and i'd say that was only JUST big enough!

He has a house that he sleeps in at night, and when i say a house - we not talking hutch here, its 2.5m x1.5m which is only ok for night times - he needs the run of the garden too!

Cant believe someone would try and sell rabbits on ebay i mean come on


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> they are beautiful, mondays fine by me
> 
> poppy reminds me of a lighter version of my bridge bunny Chocolate bless


Awww bless and they are. Not sure what "normal size" but Poppy is the biggest...aged 2ish, Fudge is 1ish and Tasha was a Dec10 baby 



Myanimalmadhouse said:


> hope you get this sorted guys - 4ft for a giant? er no! my buster is a xgiant so not even big as his dad was - he has a full 15 ft x15ft garden that he has free fun of all day every day and i'd say that was only JUST big enough!
> 
> He has a house that he sleeps in at night, and when i say a house - we not talking hutch here, its 2.5m x1.5m which is only ok for night times - he needs the run of the garden too!
> 
> Cant believe someone would try and sell rabbits on ebay i mean come on


Yes I can...it seems rife at the moment!!  xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bless, i take it they are all currently single bunnies too?

unfortunatly animals on ebay are all too common


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> bless, i take it they are all currently single bunnies too?
> 
> unfortunatly animals on ebay are all too common


I am not sure I think the girls are together! But actually now not sure...I did say I had two carriers....one large one for the girls and one pink  one for the boy. That seemed fine but will check. xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hopefully they will be fine in the same carrier even if not bonded, when i collected squishy and charlie they werent bonded, put them on the shed floor for 10 mins, then put them in the carrier together and they were fine

are you ok bringing them to sheff hun? how would you get them here?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> hopefully they will be fine in the same carrier even if not bonded, when i collected squishy and charlie they werent bonded, put them on the shed floor for 10 mins, then put them in the carrier together and they were fine
> 
> are you ok bringing them to sheff hun? how would you get them here?


Sheffield??? Why did I think you were in Huddersfield???? Argh...OK may have to rethink the journey. Checking it now!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh scrap that that is even easier!!!  Yeah sheffield is brill! Are u near the train station? xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im not sure :lol: you just obviously not that good at stalking :lol:

im not near a station but i will meet you at sheff station


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> im not sure :lol: you just obviously not that good at stalking :lol:
> 
> im not near a station but i will meet you at sheff station


Im really not!! Haha I see your plan...you think if I come to yours...you will end up with less rabbits than you started (dam been sussed out!!)

Haha yeah that's fine. I can get a taxi if it is easier, but if you can meet at sheff station that may actually be easier...don't mind! xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

haha i live in deepcar, it costs a fortune to get here by taxi, stupid taxis :lol:
45 - 60 mins by bus 

you couldnt fit all my rabbits in 2 carriers :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> haha i live in deepcar, it costs a fortune to get here by taxi, stupid taxis :lol:
> 45 - 60 mins by bus
> 
> you couldnt fit all my rabbits in 2 carriers :lol:


Well if you could get to the train station that might be best cos I don't really wanna take them on buses! But I could do esp if it is only one bus lol!

And no...I have deep pockets!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

there is a bus that goes all the way, but its easier by tram and then bus :lol:
its not a problem ill meet you at station, probably will be easier all round, and safer for my fluffs, no deep pockets allowed!! :lol:

just been out sorting hutches out


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> there is a bus that goes all the way, but its easier by tram and then bus :lol:
> its not a problem ill meet you at station, probably will be easier all round, and safer for my fluffs, no deep pockets allowed!! :lol:
> 
> just been out sorting hutches out


OK thanks hun! Erm yeah the girls don't live together! Think I am going to have to get another carrier as Poppy is defensive apparently. This is going to be fun. xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

eeek thats going to be fun :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Sheffield??? Why did I think you were in Huddersfield???? Argh...OK may have to rethink the journey. Checking it now!


Im the one in Huddersfield lovely! :lol: xx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

It's disgusting and makes my blood boil!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> i never said you did, but the more people saying the same thing over and over to her isnt really going to help :lol:
> hopefully the bunnies will be out of there soon any way


I emailed her right at the beginning 

Like I said hope you can help these buns, shame she isnt going to rehome them all, I can send you my email if you like, it really was very nice and she's a mouthy madam, can't say i feel sorry for her at all.

Good luck guys xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

all 3 bunnies are safe and sound and settling in nicely


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thats lovely to hear! they really dont look like their related tho. Hope they settle well


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> thats lovely to hear! they really dont look like their related tho. Hope they settle well


Poppy is unrelated but Fudge is Tasha's father. xx


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> all 3 bunnies are safe and sound and settling in nicely


wow, you find some bunnies on ebay and in a week someone has rescued them! Thank you!  I'm sure they'll have a lovely life with you now!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

cgroome said:


> wow, you find some bunnies on ebay and in a week someone has rescued them! Thank you!  I'm sure they'll have a lovely life with you now!


thank niki, she was able to get them to me!

poppy and tasha are bonding nicely, although poppy needs a name change, as i already have a poppy and will end up confusing myself!!

fudge has settled into his temporary hutch, and will be snipped as soon as possiable.


----------

